# Hymer swivel sink



## DerekMcAdam (May 9, 2009)

Has anyone any advice on the problem of surface cracking in a Hymer swivel sink. The cracks appear to be just in the gel coat. My sink has already been replaced once under guarantee, but now a few years later the problem has reappeared. The dealer wants over £300 for a new sink (which is tiny). I am sure there must be a way of filling the cracks and improving the appearance of the sink and would appreciate any advice.


----------

